

Sublime Productivity: Code Like a Pro with Today's Premier Text Editor - cschmidt
https://leanpub.com/sublime-productivity

======
edgarvaldes
Also, you can watch "Perfect Workflow in Sublime Text 2" premium tutorial.
It's free.

[https://tutsplus.com/course/improve-workflow-in-sublime-
text...](https://tutsplus.com/course/improve-workflow-in-sublime-text-2/)

------
arrowgunz
I think the book is a little overpriced from what it has to offer.

~~~
kjensen
Based on the comment I wasn't sure if you actually downloaded it. If you
didn't then it's hard to "judge a book by it's cover". I agree that the price
looks high for what you would expect, but without actually reading the book I
can't make that type of assertion.

